# Ladies , go ahead snicker



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought a rat did that!
Now you know how they feel!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Might be the same as Jiffy Mix corn muffins or possibly double the amounts.
1 egg
1/2 cup milk


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

You do realize … after you open the top you can leave the bag in the box and pour out the contents …


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> You do realize … after you open the top you can leave the bag in the box and pour out the contents …


Yes , but i don't like their idea . And like my oldest son says , " i can do it wrong if i want to " .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The instructions are probably on the Internet under the box title.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> The instructions are probably on the Internet until the box title.


Thanks
I could remember the 1 egg and ???? now what was that other ingredient ?? oh yes 1 egg , no 1/3 cu. milk . And i was able to piece papers together enuff to find the temp. and bake time . But oh hell , never ran this new oven before and that was more problem than the Jiffy Mix instructions . Had to lower myself and call the Mrs. on that one . It's another invention that attempts to figure our taxes too .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's some other options.








How to Make Jiffy Cornbread Moist and Fluffy


Transform your box of Jiffy muffin mix into extra moist and fluffy cornbread using these simple tips and tricks.




insanelygoodrecipes.com


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Back when I was single I used to make that type of cornbread but every now and again I'd get cocky and not look at the directions - I always made the same mistake, grabbed a frying pan too big and ended up with a cornbread pancake.

These days the cornbread is done by my wife ..... and she does a better job and never makes mistakes - at least any I can tell.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

As our daughter would say ; " well actually " 








if we had not moved to a different property and i could find my cast iron skillet and recipe i can make cornbread with the best of um .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> As our daughter would say ; " well actually "
> View attachment 702640
> 
> if we had not moved to a different property and i could find my cast iron skillet and recipe i can make cornbread with the best of um .


Looks good.
EDIT: I’ve made my own cornbread from scratch and for the effort involved Jiffy mix is just as good. Someone made southern cornbread and besides corn, it had crumbled bacon and cilantro and I don’t know what else but it was really good.

A popular Caribbean food truck here has sweet cornbread. We got a meal there yesterday, it has a lot of brown sugar in it and some cinnamon.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Looks good.
> 
> A popular Caribbean food truck here has sweet cornbread. We got a meal there yesterday, it has a lot of brown sugar in it and some cinnamon.
> View attachment 702714


Yum, that sounds good. I've put brown sugar in cornbread, it makes a big difference for the better I think.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Looks good.
> 
> A popular Caribbean food truck here has sweet cornbread. We got a meal there yesterday, it has a lot of brown sugar in it and some cinnamon.
> View attachment 702714


When i find my recipe i'll add those ingredients with a -_ - try this - - _symbol
of some kind .


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

Walking through "Whole Paycheck" aka "Whole Foods" they offered sample tasting of High Point Creamery ice cream. Flavor was "Cornbread and Strawberry Jam"
Really good!
All recipes of cornbread are great. My mouth is watering. I often put cream corn or whole kernel corn in my cornbread. Sour cream is a great addition. But I don't cook often. Too busy doing DIY.
I have recipe from newspaper called Laura Bush cornbread dressing. Very good. Kind of dry and made with stone-ground cornmeal so its texture is coarse. I pour the 'chicken dripping and broth' over it just before serving so the dressing has texture not dough consistency. (I prefer chicken rather than turkey because it is the best size.)


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Elmer-Dallas Texas said:


> I often put cream corn or whole kernel corn in my cornbread.


My wife does the same thing occasionally - it's good. I don't know if that's all she does to it - never bothered to ask.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The older I get the more trouble I have turning over an iron skillet with a plate or cutting board on top and controlling both. To solve the problem I bought an 8"x 2 square CI pan. I can hold both the pan and cutting board with both hands now. As a side benefit the cornbread cooks up a little more cakelike. Hmm seems to have gotten a bit pricey.

https://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classi...ch+square+cast+iron+baking+pan,aps,102&sr=8-5


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I thought a rat did that!
> Now you know how they feel!


Hey , i can do better than a rat . Some day i may get the courage to show ya some of my other handy work .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> The older I get the more trouble I have turning over an iron skillet with a plate or cutting board on top and controlling both. To solve the problem I bought an 8"x 2 square CI pan. I can hold both the pan and cutting board with both hands now. As a side benefit the cornbread cooks up a little more cakelike. Hmm seems to have gotten a bit pricey.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-7472-Cast-Baking/dp/B00YOKWBS6/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2NKXU25P13ZDO&keywords=8+inch+square+cast+iron+baking+pan&qid=1657629507&sprefix=8+inch+square+cast+iron+baking+pan,aps,102&sr=8-5










I'd like to see a vid of that flip maneuver then i might try that , but probably not with this 10# oak butcher block cutting board .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I wouldn't try it with that board either. I use a smaller lighter cutting board than the one I chop veggies on.


----------

